# Equifax Hack 143 million victims



## presley (Sep 8, 2017)

http://money.cnn.com/2017/09/07/technology/business/equifax-data-breach/index.html

If you are a U.S. citizen, chances are high that you are one of the 143 victims. Social security numbers, birth dates, addresses were mainly what was stolen. There were some credit card numbers stolen.

I wonder if this had anything to do with Paypal sending me new credit cards a couple days ago. I went on their live chat to ask why they sent me new cards and they said a third party provider leaked credit info and my new cards had different expiration and CCV codes to help avoid any potential problems.

EDIT TO ADD: I just saw on the local news that Equifax has known about this for a couple months. They just announced made their formal announcement yesterday.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2017)

I read a news report about this, and apparently Equifax has a form set up on their website where you can ask if your account was hacked, but you get a vague response.  Either you get a response that your account was not hacked, or you get an invitation to sign up for free credit monitoring.  One would have to assume that an invitation to sign up for free credit monitoring means your account got hacked, but it sounds like they don't want to come right out and acknowledge it, to avoid liability.  That's baloney!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 8, 2017)

Not just US citizens, but Canadians were included in the 143 million accounts hacked.  Worse was Equifax execs selling stock before the hack was exposed resulting in a plunge in the stock yesterday....and off another 14% at the open a few minutes ago!

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjbiJWt3JXWAhUG8YMKHeQJA8UQFgg-MAQ&url=http://www.marketwatch.com/story/equifax-executives-sold-stock-after-data-breach-before-informing-public-2017-09-07&usg=AFQjCNFxvL-7EsYv2xd3qx6Ezc-hoMYmJA


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2017)

*Here's a link to find out if your information has been compromised:*

To find out if you’ve been affected, you can check on a website Equifax has set up in response to the hack: www.equifaxsecurity2017.com.

At the bottom of the page, the company directs you to a link titled “Potential Impact,” which allows you to see if your information is safe. The catch? You have to provide your last name and the last six digits of your Social Security number.


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2017)

It seems no where is our private information safe.  I would like to have the choice to opt out of the credit companies gathering my information.   So many of us will experience the headaches of their mistakes...and they knew for awhile.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2017)

The problem with opting out is that you would no longer be able to get credit, because that is how your credit worthiness is determined when you apply for a loan, mortgage, or credit card.


----------



## presley (Sep 8, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> *Here's a link to find out if your information has been compromised:*
> 
> To find out if you’ve been affected, you can check on a website Equifax has set up in response to the hack: www.equifaxsecurity2017.com.
> 
> At the bottom of the page, the company directs you to a link titled “Potential Impact,” which allows you to see if your information is safe. The catch? You have to provide your last name and the last six digits of your Social Security number.


*"Thank You*
Based on the information provided, we believe that your personal information may have been impacted by this incident.

Click the button below to continue your enrollment in TrustedID Premier."

As I figured.... I had a random charge on a credit card a few weeks ago (Citibank) and they didn't bat an eye when I filed a fraud report. They took it off right away and overnight mailed a new card to me. Then, Paypal just randomly sending me new cards with no explanation.... at least it all makes sense now. 

I've had security freezes for a while now. I also currently have free credit monitoring from Experian for leaking my TMobile account info. Even though I already have all that in place, I am going to take any free credit monitoring by Equifax just to make them have to pay for something.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2017)

I checked and got the message that I "may have been impacted."  We just got our ID stolen 2 years ago, so this is not good news.


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> The problem with opting out is that you would no longer be able to get credit, because that is how your credit worthiness is determined when you apply for a loan, mortgage, or credit card.


That's how it's done today, and it is costing mass amount of monetary losses. Yes automated and convenient but with consequences.  I wouldn't mind the having to fill out an application and providing all the papers manually that would be needed when I needed credit.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 8, 2017)

Half the information on these credit sites is incorrect anyway. And good luck trying to get it corrected.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 8, 2017)

After I clicked Enroll button, site told me I had to come back on or after a listed date (in a few days) to complete enrollment. 
Why the wait???


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2017)

143 million people have been impacted by this, and their system would be swamped if they tried to enroll them all at once.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 8, 2017)

Ironically, I received notice from a surgery center that my account had been hacked and I was eligible for a free year with equifax.  Now I don't have to bother registering for that hack.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 8, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> After I clicked Enroll button, site told me I had to come back on or after a listed date (in a few days) to complete enrollment.
> Why the wait???



I got the same thing, apparently they need to sort out the free enrollment details.






I got a couple of strange charges on my PayPal account a week ago, someone was trying to buy Microsoft point cards.  I changed my password right away and the charges were declined.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tashamen (Sep 8, 2017)

I checked and neither DH or I was impacted.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 8, 2017)

Both the Makai Gal and I were indicated as impacted, so I started registrations for us both.  We were given two different completion dates next week.  Strangely, hers is two days before mine, although I did mine first.


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 8, 2017)

This is shameful. Shame on Equifax. I wish there were a way that those of us impacted could punish the company.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 8, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> This is shameful. Shame on Equifax. I wish there were a way that those of us impacted could punish the company.



The market has...EFX is off 20% this afternoon and 35% over two days.   But, it also hurts other investors including us seniors who may be holding the stock in retirement accounts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 8, 2017)

saw a news article the other day where a few senior execs at equifax dumped a ton of stock shortly after discovering the "hack"....how kind of them!


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 8, 2017)

Be careful about signing up for Equifax's "free" monitoring service.  It looks like you may be waiving your right to join the class-action lawsuit if you do so:

*Equifax TrustedID customers waive their rights to a class-action lawsuit*

Crazy!

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 8, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> saw a news article the other day where a few senior execs at equifax dumped a ton of stock shortly after discovering the "hack"....how kind of them!


Yep.  Looks like Equifax senior executives sold *$1.8 million *in stock after the breach was known, but before they made it public, according to _*this article*_.

Kurt


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 8, 2017)

Four plus years ago we had a loan company give faulty information to the credit agencies and we could not get the info corrected thru at least a hundred calls and probably that many Emails. We sent in copies of all the cancelled payments made on time but still the fiasco went on.They refused to look at them. The settlement at the end with a federal court magistrate was well into the six figures. Of course the lawyer got more than his share.It is amazing the amount of misinformation and the terrible system for correcting. Every time we make a vacation we remind ourselves what companies are paying for the trip as this is our special vacation fund. It was quite a nightmare and if it wasn't for  my wife going thru health problems I would have taken this to the courts and taken my chances on getting nothing to quite a bit larger settlement.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 8, 2017)

Gee, only about the 10th time somebody broke into a data base with my info. The topper was the Chinese Government breaking into OPM and stealing my entire life history in my Security Clearance file.

Only a few credit card frauds over years but none have cost me anything.

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 8, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Be careful about signing up for Equifax's "free" monitoring service.  It looks like you may be waiving your right to join the class-action lawsuit if you do so:
> 
> *Equifax TrustedID customers waive their rights to a class-action lawsuit*
> 
> ...



I'm sure some ambulance chasers (the Subway foot long guys?) will file a class action to overturn the class action waiver

Cheers


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Be careful about signing up for Equifax's "free" monitoring service.  It looks like you may be waiving your right to join the class-action lawsuit if you do so:
> 
> *Equifax TrustedID customers waive their rights to a class-action lawsuit*
> 
> ...


Usually in class actions the only ones who make a fortune are the lawyers,  compensation for those who join the class action are minimal.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2017)

AND they require a credit card to sign up for their 'FREE' service. Unless you pro-actively cancel it, your credit card will be charged after the free trial period has ended. AND you waive the right to sue them! Such cojones! Here: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ae8e4b0b5e531062976?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 8, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> AND they require a credit card to sign up for their 'FREE' service. Unless you pro-actively cancel it, your credit card will be charged after the free trial period has ended. AND you waive the right to sue them! Such cojones! Here: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ae8e4b0b5e531062976?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


Between this and the executives selling their stock before going public with the breach information, I'm getting more and more pissed at this company.  Someone needs to be put behind bars! 

Kurt


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 8, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Ironically, I received notice from a surgery center that my account had been hacked and I was eligible for a free year with equifax.  Now I don't have to bother registering for that hack.



I already was hacked twice. Once from a hospital I used to work at where the records were hacked and another time from when our son applied to a college that was hacked. Both times I got the free credit monitoring which are still going on, but I still enrolled for this one because they each expire at different times.

This way I will have on going monitoring for a long while.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2017)

We got hacked in the Anthem Blue Cross deal - and actually had our ID stolen and used.  I signed up for their free credit monitoring, and when we applied for a new credit card, they called us over, and over, and over about it.  We would tell them it was Legit and then in a few hours get another call, as if they had no records of the last time they called. 

To make it even worse - they would not talk to me - they would only talk to my husband who is busy and hard to reach at work.  He told them to stop calling him and call me instead.  They told him that I would have to get power of attorney to talk to them!  

We finally told them to stop calling period.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 8, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> AND they require a credit card to sign up for their 'FREE' service. Unless you pro-actively cancel it, your credit card will be charged after the free trial period has ended. AND you waive the right to sue them! Such cojones! Here: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ae8e4b0b5e531062976?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009




Just despicable. Not sure what I will do. Maybe they will change this.


----------



## winger (Sep 9, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Between this and the executives selling their stock before going public with the breach information, I'm getting more and more pissed at this company.  Someone needs to be put behind bars!
> 
> Kurt


 earlier today, a news report mentioned that a Equifax spokesperson stated the three officials sold the stock as normal practice and at the time of the sales they (officials) were unaware of the intrusion. And, what are the job titles of the three officials?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2017)

They are now under investigation by the NY Attorney General:

http://www.businessinsider.com/equifax-security-breach-ny-attorney-general-investigation-2017-9


----------



## Talya (Sep 9, 2017)

I am being told I was compromised - but I am (slightly) puzzled as to whether signing up for the monitoring is a good idea or not.

Looks okay to me - so I will likely do it - *they have altered the wordage regarding class action suits.*

Plus years ago I was with a bank that suffered a security breach (not on this scale, of course) and those of us effected were given 3 years of free monitoring - after which we could opt to pay for it - which I did.

So this *doesn't seem far-fetched to me at all - that there would be an amount of time free with a paying option following.* That it is just a year would make sense given the scale of numbers of people they are paying for.

P.S. I must return on 9/13 to register.

*EDIT:* I have changed my mind - will not be using the Equifax monitoring offer  after reading all the comments the last 24 hours. Best bet is the Federal Trade Commission site: https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0497-credit-freeze-faqs


----------



## isisdave (Sep 9, 2017)

Their FAQ now says

2). NO WAIVER OF RIGHTS FOR THIS CYBER SECURITY INCIDENT
In response to consumer inquiries, we have made it clear that the arbitration clause and class action waiver included in the Equifax and TrustedID Premier terms of use does not apply to this cybersecurity incident.

====

I just inquired, and I got enrollment dates of 9/12 for me and 9/11 for DW.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 9, 2017)

I am not sure I will sign up if I have to give my credit card a year ahead of time and then have to remember to cancel it when the year is up. That is ridiculous. But I do have free credit monitoring going on from the other breaches, so I am good. Wouldn't surprise me if the whole security breach is a scam story to get people to sign up for on going security protection!

My date is 9/13 and my husbands' is 9/15 (he did not get hacked). I will read the fine print first.


----------



## isisdave (Sep 9, 2017)

And now there is this: phony names and numbers "may have been impacted"

So either they can't really tell, or want to sign us up for their "protection"

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/psa-no-matter-equifax-may-010153057.html


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 9, 2017)

This is getting stranger and stranger. I'm beginning to think there's no such firm called Equifax and this is some huge scam run by ex time share weasels

Cheers


----------



## Panina (Sep 9, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I am not sure I will sign up if I have to give my credit card a year ahead of time and then have to remember to cancel it when the year is up. That is ridiculous. But I do have free credit monitoring going on from the other breaches, so I am good. Wouldn't surprise me if the whole security breach is a scam story to get people to sign up for on going security protection!
> 
> My date is 9/13 and my husbands' is 9/15 (he did not get hacked). I will read the fine print first.


They said your husband did not get hacked and they still offered him the free credit monitoring service?


----------



## jackio (Sep 9, 2017)

Makai Guy said:


> Both the Makai Gal and I were indicated as impacted, so I started registrations for us both.  We were given two different completion dates next week.  Strangely, hers is two days before mine, although I did mine first.


Same here. DH is a day ahead of me even though I registered first.


----------



## presley (Sep 9, 2017)

jackio said:


> Same here. DH is a day ahead of me even though I registered first.


Same with me.
I won't sign up for the service if I have to use a credit card. That's ridiculous.

If any of you have AAA and aren't aware, they offer a free credit monitoring service with membership, but you have to sign up for it through their website. I have that one and their paid one (which I get for free from a different credit breach). The paid one notifies me sooner of changes to my credit report sooner than then the free one, but only by one to three days. When I have opened a new credit account, I get the notification about a month later. That emphasized the importance of having a credit freeze. If I learned someone opened a credit card in my name a month after it happened, that would create a lot of work and stress for me. I'd rather prevent it from happening than learn about it after it happened.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 9, 2017)

presley said:


> If any of you have AAA and aren't aware, they offer a free credit monitoring service with membership, but you have to sign up for it through their website.



Thanks for that info. I just signed up for it.
Experian just sent me an e-mail which interestingly says: We are not Equifax.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 9, 2017)

presley said:


> Same with me.
> I won't sign up for the service if I have to use a credit card. That's ridiculous.



+1
Even tho I got a  date to "complete registration' , I'm not going thru with it, if I have to give a credit card #.

DH thinks I'm in their database cause of the credit cards I got it in the last few years. He has no interest in checking whether Equifax thinks he's affected.

IMO, will keep changing passwords regularly to our online accounts. And the email acct(s) to which i get password reset and  security msg checks. I probably should get a password keeper app, although our current method is working well enough.


----------



## presley (Sep 9, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Experian just sent me an e-mail which interestingly says: We are not Equifax.


 Super funny! I did initially think it was them when I first heard about the hack. I'm sure they are enjoying not being the place that got hacked this time, but they were hacked before, only for the Tmobile customers who signed up during a particular time. I know because I was one of them and that is why they provide me with the free paid version of what AAA offers.


----------



## Tamino (Sep 9, 2017)

The most comprehensive information that I have read is found on reddit.  Scroll down to the heading

*Things to do immediately, for everyone, right now* 

Three things you should probably do:

1.  Particularly of importance is placing a free, 90 day fraud alert on your account at any one of the bureaus:  TransUnion, Experian, or Equifax.  

2.  Check your file for free at https://www.annualcreditreport.com/index.action

3.  If you find that you are impacted by the Equifax breach, files a CFPB complaint:
https://www.consumerfinance.gov/complaint/


----------



## winger (Sep 9, 2017)

Panina said:


> They said your husband did not get hacked and they still offered him the free credit monitoring service?


Experian is supposedly offering this free monitoring service to all Americans


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 9, 2017)

This is why I put freezes on my Credit Report at all 4 Credit Reporting Entities a couple of years ago.  I think it cost me $40 and consider it money well spent.

Note: the 4th Credit Reporting Entity is called Innovis (or something like this)

George


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 9, 2017)

winger said:


> Experian is supposedly offering this free monitoring service to all Americans


I think the Experian service is only free for the first month and will cost $9.95 monthly thereafter.

George


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 9, 2017)

winger said:


> Experian is supposedly offering this free monitoring service to all Americans



Who's to say these monitoring services won't themselves get hacked?
Then we'd be in pretty pickle. We'd need a service to monitor them.

.


----------



## winger (Sep 9, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Who's to say these monitoring services won't themselves get hacked?
> Then we'd be in pretty pickle. We'd need a service to monitor them.
> 
> .


Everything is vulnerable. 
And, I suggest all of us write our representatives in government (state and Washington) to make sure we get some oversight into these three credit bureaus. To the crooks, it's one down, two to go!


----------



## winger (Sep 9, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> I think the Experian service is only free for the first month and will cost $9.95 monthly thereafter.
> 
> George


You could be right, the blurb I read said made more think something like everyone, not just those impacted, could sign up for the same complimentary monitoring service at this point, nothing about two services, one for those impacted (I be free year) and one for those not (only first month free)... but again, I would not put it be beyond this greedy corp to try tricking/pulling a fast one over people at this point in time when many feel violated/vulnerable.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 9, 2017)

Panina said:


> They said your husband did not get hacked and they still offered him the free credit monitoring service?



Yes they did.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 9, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> This is why I put freezes on my Credit Report at all 4 Credit Reporting Entities a couple of years ago.  I think it cost me $40 and consider it money well spent.
> 
> Note: the 4th Credit Reporting Entity is called Innovis (or something like this)
> 
> George



For those interested:
https://www.innovis.com/

Richard


----------



## Panina (Sep 9, 2017)

winger said:


> Experian is supposedly offering this free monitoring service to all Americans





bogey21 said:


> I think the Experian service is only free for the first month and will cost $9.95 monthly thereafter.
> 
> If what happened and how they handled it  isn't bad enough, they are now positioning themselves to make money over this.


----------



## Talya (Sep 9, 2017)

Great information here - and it does not seem 'settled' regarding the arbitration clause.

*THANK YOU* to those reminding about credit card requests - and especially interesting was that someone not effected by the breach was offered monitoring. Hmmm......

*Consumers Who Go to Equifax for Help After Data Breach May Lose Their Right to Sue - Sept 8, 2017
LINK:* http://time.com/money/4933929/equifax-credit-monitoring-right-to-sue/
*TEXT:* _"Imre Szalai, a Loyola University New Orleans law professor who reviewed the TrustedID terms of service at the behest of MONEY on Friday, says consumers who might want to join a suit against Equifax should probably stay away from the program, despite the spokesman's assurances. That's because the language is broad enough Equifax's lawyers could conceivably argue it covers more than just any future incidents.

" 'If you look at their general terms of use, it just says that any claims involving their credit services are bound by arbitration, but it’s really silent as to timing,' he says. 'I think if you are representing Equifax you would say that the arbitration clause is so broad it applies to claims even before you sign up.'

"If you're worried about waiving your rights, the good news is there are plenty of other credit monitoring services out there. Credit Sesame and Credit Karma two popular options.

"In the meantime, here are other steps you should take now if you think you may have been affected by the breach."
_
*Federal Trade Commission - Consumer Information - Credit Freeze FAQs*
*LINK:* https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0497-credit-freeze-faqs


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 9, 2017)

FYI - about 45 million Americans have no credit score ( probably use cash ) and 23%  (75 million)are under 18 years old ( no credit score )
Line A - USA pop. = 326 million

326 million - 45 million - 75 million = 206 million

206 million - 143 million ( the listed number hacked) = 63 million ( the "un-hacked ")

*****
If you assume the hacked data included the records of Equifax Canada - then add the population of Canada (36 million) to Line A = 362 million

Either way - if you have and use credit - the chances are WELL OVER  50% that your info was hacked

*****
Best chance you were not  hacked - be 12 years old OR you keep all your money in your mattress.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 9, 2017)

Here saying not to enroll in the credit protection but to put a credit freeze on your accounts as the safest solution.

http://clark.com/personal-finance-c...m_source=facebook&utm_campaign=organic-social


----------



## presley (Sep 10, 2017)

My husband and I both got letters from American Express saying that a third party that stores our credit card information leaked our credit card numbers and expiration dates. They did not send new cards. The letters just indicated that we should watch our bills and notify them if we see any transactions that aren't ours. Kind of a stupid letter, actually. I look at my transactions at least once per week anyway.


----------



## winger (Sep 10, 2017)

[QUOTE="mpumilia,


----------



## isisdave (Sep 10, 2017)

Could you sign up with a card that doesn't have a year left before expiration? Or a gift card with only a few bucks on it?


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 10, 2017)

presley said:


> Same with me.
> I won't sign up for the service if I have to use a credit card. That's ridiculous.
> 
> If any of you have AAA and aren't aware, they offer a free credit monitoring service with membership, but you have to sign up for it through their website. I have that one and their paid one (which I get for free from a different credit breach). The paid one notifies me sooner of changes to my credit report sooner than then the free one, but only by one to three days. When I have opened a new credit account, I get the notification about a month later. That emphasized the importance of having a credit freeze. If I learned someone opened a credit card in my name a month after it happened, that would create a lot of work and stress for me. I'd rather prevent it from happening than learn about it after it happened.



Thank you for the heads-up about the free credit monitoring service with membership.  I didn't know about it.  I signed up, but it appeared that only the main member can sign up.  I wasn't able to sign my husband up.  I kept getting errors.

I also don't want to sign up through Equifax if I have to provide a credit card.  Yes, it's ridiculous.


----------



## geekette (Sep 11, 2017)

I will be happy to have my mortgage paid and move to a cash life and get the end of my credit history happening!


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 11, 2017)

geekette said:


> I will be happy to have my mortgage paid and move to a cash life and get the end of my credit history happening!


Ah... but you get POINTS  with credit card.  The only reason we have not had our credit frozen because we love those new credit card incentive and regular use of credit card instead of cash.  We almost never need to pay for hotel stays and business class air tickets.


----------



## Talya (Sep 11, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Ah... but you get POINTS  with credit card.  *The only reason we have not had our credit frozen because we love those new credit card incentive and regular use of credit card instead of cash.*  We almost never need to pay for hotel stays and business class air tickets.


Which is what you still get with a freeze. It does not impact the use of your (current) credit cards - and if you want to get more credit you can always do a temporary lift of the freeze. It just means no one can access your credit reports/information - cannot open up credit cards in your name (even if they have all your information, which these hackers will have).

I have done the credit freeze with all three credit agencies - and will be using the free credit monitoring service with AAA (since I am already a member).

P.S. You can still function on a cash-only basis with credit cards. I pay off all balances every month - and still have all the perks of credit. Let's face it, the credit card is the open sesame - a must have in this digital world. One just needs to use it to one's advantage.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 11, 2017)

I just placed a 90-day freeze on our credit reports.
Unless you're going to apply for a new CC or loan in 90 days, it's a no-brainer.

With a CC (unlike a debit-card), cash is not drawn from your bank acct until you say so.
OTOH, with a sophisticated PIN-finder, a debit card can empty your acct in an instant.

.


----------



## geekette (Sep 11, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Ah... but you get POINTS  with credit card.  The only reason we have not had our credit frozen because we love those new credit card incentive and regular use of credit card instead of cash.  We almost never need to pay for hotel stays and business class air tickets.


I don't do the points thing.  I get my Costco Citibank rebate and happy enough with that.   I don't do a lot of flying nor hotel stays so there isn't a point for me to having points.  

I just don't want to play the "we have a flawed record on you that we're going to float around" longer than I have to.  Debit cards serve as credit-ish these days so once I am out of revolving credit, I'll start to disappear.  I can't think of a perk nor discount worth more than that to me.


----------



## Talya (Sep 11, 2017)

geekette said:


> I just don't want to play the "we have a flawed record on you that we're going to float around" longer than I have to.  *Debit cards serve as credit-ish these days* so once I am out of revolving credit, I'll start to disappear.  I can't think of a perk nor discount worth more than that to me.


But the downside is that the PIN access can easily be hacked (and that's real money they will get). Plus when traveling, having the (real) money exited your account when they do a credit line rather than the (pretend) money with the credit card - that's a major headache. I prefer not to have my bank balances impacted except on my direct say-so. 

I spent a stretch of time cash-only - and while it was good discipline - it's been a relief to have the protection (and versatility) of the credit card. However, I never float a balance. I always pay up at the end of the month - never carry a balance past one month. Makes all the difference.


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 11, 2017)

the free "credit monitoring", service is pretty much worthless for the most part, just like the service LifeLock provides.. Putting a fraud alert on the file does little to stop actual credit fraud. 

The only way really protect your self from credit fraud is to do a credit or security freeze.  check out Clark Howard's website for more info clark.com search credit freeze for all the info.  

I like other here have a credit freeze on my file and for over 5yrs so when I hear about something like this I don't worry.  I recommend you do the same asap and then dont worry be happy..


----------



## Talya (Sep 11, 2017)

carl2591 said:


> *the free "credit monitoring", service is pretty much worthless for the most part,* just like the service LifeLock provides.. Putting a fraud alert on the file does little to stop actual credit fraud.


Are you referring to the AAA monitoring? Or just monitoring in general - free or paid for?


carl2591 said:


> The only way really protect your self from credit fraud is to do a credit or security freeze.  check out Clark Howard's website for more info clark.com search credit freeze for all the info.


I've followed the Fed site - same info pretty much, but the Clark site looks great. 


carl2591 said:


> I like other here have a credit freeze on my file and for over 5yrs so when I hear about something like this I don't worry.  I recommend you do the same asap and then dont worry be happy..


Agree it's the way to go. Wish I'd done it long ago.


----------



## presley (Sep 12, 2017)

Talya said:


> Are you referring to the AAA monitoring? Or just monitoring in general - free or paid for?


All credit monitoring, whether free or paid, will let you know after someone has opened new credit in your name. You don't find out that day. You find out after it's been reported and recorded, similar to a timeshare deed. It can take a few weeks to be recorded. When you are notified the damage is already done.


----------



## geekette (Sep 12, 2017)

Talya said:


> But the downside is that the PIN access can easily be hacked (and that's real money they will get). Plus when traveling, having the (real) money exited your account when they do a credit line rather than the (pretend) money with the credit card - that's a major headache. I prefer not to have my bank balances impacted except on my direct say-so.
> 
> I spent a stretch of time cash-only - and while it was good discipline - it's been a relief to have the protection (and versatility) of the credit card. However, I never float a balance. I always pay up at the end of the month - never carry a balance past one month. Makes all the difference.


if the pin can so easily be hacked, why haven't my debit cards ever been hacked?  Not a one, all these years, and I don't change PIN even annually.   It's also fairly easy to control how much money in which account, I can keep the debit balance low and shovel more there as needed, even while travelling.  It would be my say-so to take the cash, so it's not an issue for me.


----------



## Talya (Sep 12, 2017)

geekette said:


> if the pin can so easily be hacked, why haven't my debit cards ever been hacked?  Not a one, all these years, and I don't change PIN even annually.   It's also fairly easy to control how much money in which account, I can keep the debit balance low and shovel more there as needed, even while travelling.  It would be my say-so to take the cash, so it's not an issue for me.


How do you handle the credit lines with a debit card? 

Anyway, to each his own way. It works for you.  I prefer the credit card after having done it both ways.


----------



## Talya (Sep 12, 2017)

presley said:


> All credit monitoring, whether free or paid, will let you know after someone has opened new credit in your name. You don't find out that day. You find out after it's been reported and recorded, similar to a timeshare deed. It can take a few weeks to be recorded. When you are notified the damage is already done.


But then how do you find out that something amiss has happened without the monitoring? It may be delayed but at least you find out - whereas otherwise you will have to stumble upon the fact, not so?


----------



## winger (Sep 12, 2017)

Talya said:


> But then how do you find out that something amiss has happened without the monitoring? It may be delayed but at least you find out - whereas otherwise you will have to stumble upon the fact, not so?


I agree, better to find out sooner than later, like most things. Also, several of the protection plans I see also offer up to like $1million protection for losses stemming from identify theft. Aside from any fine prints to this, this part of the coverage could be worth looking into.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 12, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> I just placed a 90-day freeze on our credit reports.
> Unless you're going to apply for a new CC or loan in 90 days, it's a no-brainer.



Why only 90 days?  Maybe because it was free.  I paid the approximate $10 (each) to permanently freeze my Credit Reports at all 4 Credit Reporting Agencies about 4 years ago and have never regretted it.  If you need to authorize access because you are applying for credit with someone, it is simple to temporarily remove it either with a phone call or on the Credit Reporting Agency's web site.  Just ask the entity who needs access which Credit Reporting Agency they are going to use.  When you do this you pick the time frame your Report is to be unfrozen.  I have always picked 24 hours.

George


----------



## Talya (Sep 12, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> Why only 90 days?  Maybe because it was free.  I paid the approximate $10 (each) to permanently freeze *my Credit Reports at all 4 Credit Reporting Agencies *about 4 years ago and have never regretted it.  If you need to authorize access because you are applying for credit with someone, it is simple to temporarily remove it either with a phone call or on the Credit Reporting Agency's web site.  Just ask the entity who needs access which Credit Reporting Agency they are going to use.  When you do this you pick the time frame your Report is to be unfrozen.  I have always picked 24 hours.


Four agencies? What's the 4th one?

Also, I did the freezing by phone - no mention was made of my paying a fee - though I am fine doing so and would have said yes if asked - but I wasn't asked. Was it just assumed?

Also, I assumed I was doing a permanent freeze until otherwise indicated by me - again, there was no question as to time frame. Can I assume it is a permanent freeze and not a 90-day freeze?

P.S. I am learning so much! Thank you, Everyone! Great conversation!


----------



## geekette (Sep 12, 2017)

Talya said:


> How do you handle the credit lines with a debit card?
> 
> Anyway, to each his own way. It works for you.  I prefer the credit card after having done it both ways.



There is no "credit line", it's cash, that's the point.  If I don't use credit, my credit history slips away eventually.  Accounts all closed, paid in full, eventually they are not relevant to anyone for anything.  

A few more years on the mortgage ought to do it.   My cars are paid, I had planned to pay cash for next one anyhow.  I'm gearing up for retirement, not spending sprees.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 12, 2017)

The 4th one is Innovis.  They are way smaller than the rest.  The phone number I have for them is (800) 540-2505.

My guess is that if you were not charged, you have a 90 day freeze.  The permanent ones cost me about $10 when I got them.

For the record, when you temporarily remove a freeze there is also a charge, again it's about $10.

George


----------



## Talya (Sep 12, 2017)

geekette said:


> *There is no "credit line", it's cash, that's the point.*


I'm meaning the 'credit line' (I'm calling it that) that gets put in place when you rent a hotel room or a car, etc.. With a debit card it is (indeed) _actually_ your cash money that is removed from your account - and you have to wait however many business days (as many as 7-12 days) for that money to show back up in your account. For that duration the money is effectively gone and you can't use it.

With a credit card that 'credit line' is just hanging out there in the ethers and disappears when you check out, return the car, or whatever. You can have lots of those hanging out there and never once will it impact your 'real' money - or even what you can purchase with your credit card.

Anyway, I treat my credit cards like cash accounts, except they give me far more flexibility - and protection, since I can dispute a charge. Once that puppy (charge) gets out with a debit card - money is gone. I cannot use that money again until I get it back.


----------



## Talya (Sep 12, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> The 4th one is Innovis.  They are way smaller than the rest.  The phone number I have for them is (800) 540-2505.


Thank you. Never heard of them. Wonder if it's worth calling them. Who uses them?


bogey21 said:


> My guess is that if you were not charged, you have a 90 day freeze.  The permanent ones cost me about $10 when I got them.


How would I know if I have been charged - and how many days it is for? Is there a place I can go to see the status of my accounts?


bogey21 said:


> For the record, when you temporarily remove a freeze there is also a charge, again it's about $10. - George


Thank you.


----------



## winger (Sep 13, 2017)

Looks like Equifax is feeling the heat and offering free credit freezes, and possibly (article touches on this) something similar is coming to credit freezes for the other two big credit agencies.

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/12/your-money/equifax-fee-waiver.html


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 13, 2017)

I just went online and they are not asking for a credit card for the free protection and you do not waive your right to be involved in a class action lawsuit. 

Now I am just waiting for their confirmation email to complete enrollment. They are backed up and they said to be patient.


----------



## Tamino (Sep 13, 2017)

winger said:


> Looks like Equifax is feeling the heat and offering free credit freezes, and possibly (article touches on this) something similar is coming to credit freezes for the other two big credit agencies.
> 
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/12/your-money/equifax-fee-waiver.html



The _free credit freezes_ that Equifax is offering is only the temporary variety which costs you nothing anyway.  They may be extending the normal 90 day freeze to a one year freeze but what they are offering for free is not a permanent freeze.

A credit freeze request made at any one of the bureaus is supposed to be effective at all three credit bureaus.


----------



## geekette (Sep 13, 2017)

Talya said:


> I'm meaning the 'credit line' (I'm calling it that) that gets put in place when you rent a hotel room or a car, etc.. With a debit card it is (indeed) _actually_ your cash money that is removed from your account - and you have to wait however many business days (as many as 7-12 days) for that money to show back up in your account. For that duration the money is effectively gone and you can't use it.
> 
> With a credit card that 'credit line' is just hanging out there in the ethers and disappears when you check out, return the car, or whatever. You can have lots of those hanging out there and never once will it impact your 'real' money - or even what you can purchase with your credit card.
> 
> Anyway, I treat my credit cards like cash accounts, except they give me far more flexibility - and protection, since I can dispute a charge. Once that puppy (charge) gets out with a debit card - money is gone. I cannot use that money again until I get it back.


I don't do enough hotel stays or rental cars for this to be an issue for me.  Cash is cash, with plenty of it this is not a problem.


----------



## klpca (Sep 13, 2017)

Credit freezes are free in CA if you are over 65 or have been a victim of identity theft. https://www.oag.ca.gov/idtheft/facts/freeze-your-credit


----------



## Talya (Sep 13, 2017)

klpca said:


> Credit freezes are free in CA if you are over 65 or have been a victim of identity theft. https://www.oag.ca.gov/idtheft/facts/freeze-your-credit


Maybe that's why they said nothing about it costing anything. Thank you. 


geekette said:


> I don't do enough hotel stays or rental cars for this to be an issue for me.  *Cash is cash, with plenty of it this is not a problem.*


You're right, enough cash money and it isn't a problem.  Not my condition. 


Tamino said:


> The _free credit freezes_ that Equifax is offering is only the temporary variety which costs you nothing anyway.  They may be extending the normal 90 day freeze to a one year freeze but what they are offering for free is not a permanent freeze.
> 
> *A credit freeze request made at any one of the bureaus is supposed to be effective at all three credit bureaus.*


Oh. I did call all three. So that would mean the 4th bureau is also covered now.....? Don't have to worry about that one. 

I'm still wondering what I got - a 90 day or a permanent freeze. I think I said permanent freeze when I asked. I'm wondering if I should call back. Maybe I will.


----------



## Talya (Sep 13, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I just went online and they are not asking for a credit card for the free protection and you do not waive your right to be involved in a class action lawsuit.
> 
> Now I am just waiting for their confirmation email to complete enrollment. They are backed up and they said to be patient.


Sounds good!


----------



## geekette (Sep 13, 2017)

Talya said:


> You're right, enough cash money and it isn't a problem.  Not my condition.


Not my condition, either, just a plan.   More work years ahead of me with new determination to save like it's the last paycheck and be even more aggressive in retiring the mortgage, and then myself.

I've been part of other breaches, companies I elect to do business with.  Credit agencies, I do not choose to have my data held.  I have little control over where it goes and its accuracy.   The only way I can think of to opt out is to not use credit.  Just a plan, hatched *quite recently*.   Once my mortgage is paid, I don't need another one.  Next priciest buy would be a car but my tastes are simple, so would be the cash outlay, defrayed somewhat with a trade-in.  I have always been good about "if you can't afford it, you can't have it" and I don't see that changing later. 

I appreciate the "what abouts", this is a new plan whose boundaries of reasonableness have not yet been vetted.


----------



## presley (Sep 13, 2017)

Tamino said:


> A credit freeze request made at any one of the bureaus is supposed to be effective at all three credit bureaus.


That wasn't the case for me. When I set up a fraud alert, I only needed to contact one agency. When I did a credit freeze, I had to contact each one individually. Each agency charges its own $10. and keeps the money. I had a police report and didn't have to pay, but chose to pay for Transunion as it was faster than mailing in my police report. I must have been able to email or fax the report to the other 2 agencies. Innovis didn't charge me anything and didn't require my police report for the no charge.


----------



## Talya (Sep 13, 2017)

presley said:


> That wasn't the case for me. When I set up a fraud alert, I only needed to contact one agency. *When I did a credit freeze, I had to contact each one individually. *Each agency charges its own $10. and keeps the money. I had a police report and didn't have to pay, but chose to pay for Transunion as it was faster than mailing in my police report. I must have been able to email or fax the report to the other 2 agencies. Innovis didn't charge me anything and didn't require my police report for the no charge.


That's what the federal website tells one to do and one assumes they would know. I guess.


----------



## winger (Sep 13, 2017)

Tamino said:


> The _free credit freezes_ that Equifax is offering is only the temporary variety which costs you nothing anyway.  They may be extending the normal 90 day freeze to a one year freeze but what they are offering for free is not a permanent freeze.
> 
> ....


If 90 day freezes being $0 is the norm, I take it the article is talking about a permanent freeze. I mean, why else will they be reporting that Equifax is caving into public outrage to be offering this freeze?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 13, 2017)

We tried doing the credit freeze with the 4 agencies.  My husband was able to complete it painlessly.  However, I am having problems trying to complete it with Experian, both online and on the phone, and it asks me to send in hard copy of my request and information.  I tried several times and my credit card now shows 7 pending $10 with Experian.  The message (phone and online) after the payment page indicated that I have to mail the request in with supporting documents.  

Do any of you have the same issue with Experian?


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 13, 2017)

I did a 90-day fraud-alert with Experian and had no issues.
I had an issue w-my wife's fraud alert (overloaded?), so I did her's w-Equifax.
I also took Equifax's offer of monitoring for us both, w-no CC or waivers.

.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 13, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> We tried doing the credit freeze with the 4 agencies.  My husband was able to complete it painlessly.  However, I am having problems trying to complete it with Experian, both online and on the phone, and it asks me to send in hard copy of my request and information.  I tried several times and my *credit card now shows 7 pending $10 with Experian.*  The message (phone and online) after the payment page indicated that I have to mail the request in with supporting documents.



I had a similar issue with Experian when I authorized $10 to lift my freeze for 24 hours.  They charged me 4 times.  I think it had to do with me thinking my transaction hadn't gone through when it had.  I waited until the charges were out of pending status then called Experian.  They reversed 3 of them the next day without a hassle.  

George


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 13, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> I had a similar issue with Experian when I authorized $10 to lift my freeze for 24 hours.  They charged me 4 times.  I think it had to do with me thinking my transaction hadn't gone through when it had.  I waited until the charges were out of pending status then called Experian.  They reversed 3 of them the next day without a hassle.
> 
> George


The issue is that with everyone of these transactions, the message at the end indicated that they were not able to process my request and required me to submit hardcopy application and supporting documents to their office.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 14, 2017)

So I went online to enroll yesterday morning and as of this morning I have still not received the confirmation email to finish enrolling in the protection service.


----------



## winger (Sep 15, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> The issue is that with everyone of these transactions, the message at the end indicated that they were not able to process my request and required me to submit hardcopy application and supporting documents to their office.


Same thing happened to my brother this morning.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 15, 2017)

Whether freezes are free or not is determined state by state. My husband was hacked; Transunion's site was quicker and easier to navigate to put on the freeze. Mine's been frozen for about five years now, since my wallet was stolen with my SS card in it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amycurl (Sep 15, 2017)

VacationForver, my spouse got the same message. No way are mailing hard copies of anything to them. That's why we went through Transunion's to do the freeze.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 15, 2017)

amycurl said:


> VacationForver, my spouse got the same message. No way are mailing hard copies of anything to them. That's why we went through Transunion's to do the freeze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I tried another 3 times yesterday.  I have been trying between the phone and online.  Got rejected online (again).  Finally the last phone call it went through.  The issue is that Experian charges got posted (out from pending).  $10 charge posted for each day.  I have to find a number to call.  Argh!

Note: I believe you have to do it with each of the credit reporting agency.


----------



## Talya (Sep 15, 2017)

geekette said:


> *I appreciate the "what abouts", this is a new plan whose boundaries of reasonableness have not yet been vetted.*


Well, I am currently disputing a large, significant-amount-of-money charge from a big corporation - and it's a relief to have a big credit card company going to bat for me with my dispute. Had I used my debit card - that money would be gone and beyond recovery (David and Goliath scenario). In fact, AMEX has taken the charge off my card for the duration of the dispute (2 months) and from everything I am hearing they have clout with merchants. The cc rep was clear that the outcome could not be guaranteed but at least I have them as a recourse, a hope. So for me that's a big 'what about'.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 15, 2017)

Last night on the NBC evening news they gave out the equifaxsecurity2017.com website to check to see if our data had been part of the breach. Really only because the iPad was sitting right there, did I bother to check. So easy to become numb to this sort of thing. Neither of us came back as compromised so we didn't pursue it further. But thanks for the mention of AAA credit monitoring, since I am the main member I'll sign myself up for that.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 15, 2017)

In the FWIW category I just removed my Experian Credit Freeze for 24 hours to facilitate a credit transaction.  All I had to do was log on the Experian website and plug in my request; a few pieces of identifying information; and my special 10 digit Freeze  PIN.  I got an immediate confirmation and the entity needing to check my Credit Report got immediate access to it.  Oh yes, it cost me $10.83!

Smooth as silk!

George


----------



## Talya (Sep 15, 2017)

Experian is the first agency to send me a letter - received today - confirming the freeze with all relevant information, telling me exactly what I did (_permanent_ freeze) and how to go about functioning with the freeze. Nice.

As I've been fussing around with all this, a memory returned to me of someone who counseled me to initiate a freeze as a matter-of-course once I started getting credit. He argued that it was the way one needed to conduct one's credit. He knew of no other way. For him it was business-as-usual, and he saw anyone not initiating a freeze as acting contrary to good, fiscal practice. Long time ago. Anyone else come across this pov? Anyway, I've never had any trouble but I can see if I ever did, I'd have rued the day I didn't take that man's wise counsel. Now it's done.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 15, 2017)

Talya said:


> He saw anyone not initiating a freeze as acting contrary to good, fiscal practice. Long time ago. *Anyone else come across this pov?* Anyway, I've never had any trouble but I can see if I ever did, I'd have rued the day I didn't take that man's wise counsel.



I came to this conclusion myself some 5 -6 years ago and established Credit Freezes at all the Credit Reporting Agencies.  Let me just say that although it is a minor irritant when requesting new credit, I have never regretted my decision.

George


----------



## amycurl (Sep 15, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I tried another 3 times yesterday.  I have been trying between the phone and online.  Got rejected online (again).  Finally the last phone call it went through.  The issue is that Experian charges got posted (out from pending).  $10 charge posted for each day.  I have to find a number to call.  Argh!
> 
> Note: I believe you have to do it with each of the credit reporting agency.


Luckily, it's free in NC. But there is no way I'm sending in documents. That seems *really* unsafe. We found a phone number on the FTC's website.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 16, 2017)

amycurl said:


> Luckily, it's free in NC. But there is no way I'm sending in documents. That seems *really* unsafe. We found a phone number on the FTC's website.



I'm curious. Why do you think a phone call is safer than on line or actual paper?  The information winds up in the same place and subject to hacking. 

Cheers


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 16, 2017)

Still no confirmation email for protection enrollment for either me or my husband.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 16, 2017)

More worried about the paper pieces being intercepted in the process. But maybe I've had more things "lost in the mail" than others.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 16, 2017)

We haven't done anything so far. My sister is really freaked out about this as her SSN came up as likely stolen...she wants to do a credit freeze. I had to do one of these in the past due to a bank actually merging my account with someone else's account (same first name and unusual last name). It was a pain to work around and I'd rather not do it again if I can help it. Are 143M people really going to have to freeze their credit over this?


----------



## dis-happy (Sep 16, 2017)

My DH sent me this text message last night.  Found it fascinating.


The Chief Security Officer at Equifax just retired.  What did she study in college?  Her degrees were in music composition .  (Glad it wasn't me, though - especially if she has to testify to Congress.)


----------



## linsj (Sep 16, 2017)

I froze my account on Monday. Got the email to finish the process this morning, but it didn't go through due to overload on the website.


----------



## winger (Sep 19, 2017)

dis-happy said:


> My DH sent me this text message last night.  Found it fascinating.
> 
> The Chief Security Officer at Equifax just retired.  What did she study in college?  Her degrees were in music composition .  (Glad it wasn't me, though - especially if she has to testify to Congress.)


One thing to consider is news outlets sometimes tend to sensationalize things, even if that means purposely leaving out relevant facts and/or failure of reporter to dig deeper for additional, relevant information.  If I were the journalist, I would have dug deeper and figured out what *additional *training/background she has to qualify her for the Equiafax Officer job and reported this in the article(s). I am trying not to stereotype, but I have read several articles over the years of studies allude to the point that certain music-oriented people actually are really very bright/smart - that music opens up the parts of the mind that could help one succeed in many parts of life. Anyone can Google some of these studies.

On another note - I successfully applied for the free one-year Equifax credit protection/monitoring service last Friday (9/13) and received the generic note that I should be hearing back from them soon (or something to that effect);  but, I have yet received anything else by email.  Today is 9/19, *should I have heard something by now?*


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 19, 2017)

There were upwards of 100,000 Canadian accounts hacked in the massive data breach as well.  They will be notifying those that 'might' be affected by mail.....by mail!  Equifax knew of the breach at least 70 days before it was disclosed. The CEO and a handful of other exec's sold stock during those 70 days.  Clearly companies that hold such sensitive personal information need to be held to a very high standard and their feet held to the fire when data breeches happen.


----------



## geekette (Sep 19, 2017)

dis-happy said:


> My DH sent me this text message last night.  Found it fascinating.
> 
> 
> The Chief Security Officer at Equifax just retired.  What did she study in college?  Her degrees were in music composition .  (Glad it wasn't me, though - especially if she has to testify to Congress.)


this doesn't seem so odd to me.  the job I have today didn't exist when I was in school, and back then I didn't know what I wanted to do.

It would be more interesting to know what she has done since college.  What's Your Major just isn't something most adults get asked because it doesn't matter.  Perhaps after life as a starving artist she transformed to a different career.  Not so odd.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 19, 2017)

Ironwood said:


> There were upwards of 100,000 Canadian accounts hacked in the massive data breach as well.  They will be notifying those that 'might' be affected by mail.....by mail!  Equifax knew of the breach at least 70 days before it was disclosed. The CEO and a handful of other exec's sold stock during those 70 days.  Clearly companies that hold such sensitive personal information need to be held to a very high standard and their feet held to the fire when data breeches happen.


An insider trading investigation has been opened. Since Martha Stewart went to jail, these guys need to be put behind bars for 10x longer.


----------



## winger (Sep 19, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> An insider trading investigation has been opened. Since Martha Stewart went to jail, these guys need to be put behind bars for 10x longer.


 ... the key point is, *IF* they are found guilty of insider trading. 

On the flip side, can they be sent to jail for being incompetent and ignorant (really, maybe they really did not know what was going on, don't put that pass them!) - or  that is another story?  If they are found guilty of insider trading and end up behind bars, it makes sense their jail terms are longer than Martha's, given the seriousness resulting from the data breach. And, you would think after the past decade of numerous high profile inside trading, people would not be dumb enough to do this sort of thing, unless of course they have a death wish (yes, spending time in prison takes away precious days from one's life, if that were not obvious).


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 19, 2017)

winger said:


> One thing to consider is news outlets sometimes tend to sensationalize things, even if that means purposely leaving out relevant facts and/or failure of reporter to dig deeper for additional, relevant information.  If I were the journalist, I would have dug deeper and figured out what *additional *training/background she has to qualify her for the Equiafax Officer job and reported this in the article(s). I am trying not to stereotype, but I have read several articles over the years of studies allude to the point that certain music-oriented people actually are really very bright/smart - that music opens up the parts of the mind that could help one succeed in many parts of life. Anyone can Google some of these studies.
> 
> On another note - I successfully applied for the free one-year Equifax credit protection/monitoring service last Friday (9/13) and received the generic note that I should be hearing back from them soon (or something to that effect);  but, I have yet received anything else by email.  Today is 9/19, *should I have heard something by now?*



Its been a week for me and I still have heard nothing!


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 19, 2017)

They can't be jailed for being stupid, *if* they didn't commit a crime but they can be *sued* (and are) for being stupid. 

Cheers


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 19, 2017)

Ok. I just got my email link to complete the Trusted ID protection and completed the sign up process. The email was in my spam folder.

Now my husband- who was not compromised- is waiting to get his email. He applied 2 days after me.


----------



## Talya (Sep 19, 2017)

Yesterday (Monday) I received documents from TransUnion verifying my credit freeze. Still waiting for Equifax. So of the three agencies, Experian was the most prompt (within days - maybe 3 days). TransUnion has been just under a week. Waiting on Equifax.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 19, 2017)

Talya said:


> Yesterday (Monday) I received documents from TransUnion verifying my credit freeze. Still waiting for Equifax. So of the three agencies, Experian was the most prompt (within days - maybe 3 days). TransUnion has been just under a week. Waiting on Equifax.



I would surmise Equifax is fully engaged in a CYA response

Cheers


----------



## winger (Sep 19, 2017)

x3 skier said:


> I would surmise Equifax is fully engaged in a CYA response
> 
> Cheers


Do you mean all-hands-on-deck performing CYA activities instead of helping customers?


----------



## candygirl (Sep 20, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> I came to this conclusion myself some 5 -6 years ago and established Credit Freezes at all the Credit Reporting Agencies.  Let me just say that although it is a minor irritant when requesting new credit, I have never regretted my decision.
> 
> George


Me too! Since my husband was VERY concerned about security, I found credit freeze info quite a few years ago and signed up immediately. When I told all our friends about it, the reaction was "that's nice" but no one really cared about going that extra mile to do it. Now I sat back and watched as everyone rushed to sign up. The few times we had to unlock the freeze was a small price to pay for having the added security.   P.S. Did you know there is a fourth credit company to freeze also? It's "INNOVIS".


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 20, 2017)

candygirl said:


> .  P.S. Did you know there is a fourth credit company to freeze also? It's "INNOVIS".



Yeah, I froze them too a year or two ago.

George


----------



## PeterS (Sep 20, 2017)

Just passing on some info I heard, I am not expert and take it for what you think it worth....

I heard a interview with a security specialist that added some real info to this situation....

First, the Equifax site has been inconsistant telling people one day they were affected and the next they were not...
Even fake SS#s are getting responses so assume you are affected whether you don't check or if you do check no matter what it says.
They say they will be sending out snail mail letters to those who they determine have truly been affected.

As far as credit freezes, they stop the agency from sending out credit reports on you... they do not stop changes to existing credit and they don't stop new credit from being opened... Of course legit businesses, mortgage companies, car dealers, and banks would not open new credit without a credit report. But there are PayDay loan centers and pawn shops and other agencies that deal with people with poor credit so they extend credit without checking because it costs money to run a check and they know it will come back bad anyhow so they save the money and just give the credit. Changing the location your credit bills go to (email or snailmail) can extend the amount of time to use your credit fraudulantly as you will not be getting your bills. Freezes cannot stop any of this.

Filing a fraudulant tax return and stealing your refund is another form of ID theft and credit freezes do nothing to stop this. Filing as early as possible helps but because of regulations, many people do not get all the info they need until late March early April so it may not be possible for everyone.

Filing medical insurance fraud can screw up your medical records because it can cause multiple entries for blood types, past treatments and operations and this can cause confusion in a medical emergency and credit freezes do nothing to stop this.

Criminal record fraud is another item. You get a notice that you didn't show up for you court date in California for assault when you were in New York at the time. You may even have to actually go to court in the other state to show it wasn't you and again, credit freezes do nothing to stop this.

So while credit freezes help, they don't do as much as people think they do. Also right now with the deluge of requests for freezes, people are having problems getting them setup or may not be sure whether it got in or not.

One thing that is not getting much press is social security fraud. I attended a SS seminar and was shocked at how widespread this is. 
If you have not signed up for an online My Social Security account, you may want to... soon. I heard horror stories of people who never setup the online account, who were collecting SS and suddenly they stopped getting their money and when they contacted SS they were told someone setup their online account and changed their direct deposit account. Since they didn't know the email or password it was difficult to straighten it out without a visit to their office. Also they have people who never setup the online account because they weren't going to start collecting until say 65 or later. When the time came to file they discovered that they had been collecting since 62 at a reduced rate. It seems that someone setup the online account and started collecting at 62 with their own direct deposit account and no one knew for years until the real person wanted to file. All very difficult to straighten out.

So the best defense is to stay alert and vigilant. If a credit freeze works for you, by all means do it, but it may be better to wait until things calm down alittle and you can be sure it is done and done right. Also, consider setting up your SS online account to protect it and remember everyone at any age (as long as you have a SS number) should consider doing it.

Ironically just as I finished writing this, I saw an Consumer Reports article that confirms these points so check this out... The key is a credit freeze will not fix everything....

https://www.consumerreports.org/equifax/a-freeze-wont-help-with-all-equifax-breach-threats/

Good luck everyone and hopefully some good will come out of this.

Pete


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 20, 2017)

My wife has been concerned about identify theft for years.  I have held her at bay in the past and avoided signing up for one of the identity theft protection services.  But it looks like the Equifax hack will be the final straw that will force me to submit and sign up.  I realize that this won't prevent identify theft, but it would hopefully make recovery and restoration easier if we were victims.

I'm starting to look at it like this:  we now have a fair number of ongoing expenses that my parents never had to pay for.  This includes Internet service, cell phone service, and pay TV service to name a few.  We have such a highly connected and computerized financial system that these hacks seem inevitable, and there are likely to be more.  Identify theft protection may just be another expense of modern life that we have to deal with but our parents did not.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 20, 2017)

Here is another view about freezing your account:

https://www.moneytalksnews.com/after-equifax-data-hack-should-i-freeze-my-account/


----------



## PeterS (Sep 20, 2017)

Another near miss for Equifax... luckily it wasn't a malicious person... but very troubling about Equifax's response

https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/20/16339612/equifax-tweet-wrong-website-phishing-identity-monitoring


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 21, 2017)

Oh my.  Now the SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission) has admitted that it was hacked:
http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/...ollars-wealth-cybersecurity-expert-warns.html

This happened in 2016.  Of course, since this is the government, they didn't bother to admit it until now.


----------



## PeterS (Sep 21, 2017)

And now your freeze can be hacked....

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/experian-makes-easy-someone-undo-190300127.html


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 21, 2017)

By this time I'm actually glad the Chinese stole my entire life history from the OPM breach. There's nothing left to loose. 

Cheers


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 21, 2017)

PeterS said:


> And now your freeze can be hacked....l



Knowing that it is impossible to cover every possibility, I have in addition to freezing my accounts at all 4 (Innovis being the 4th) Credit Reporting Agencies I subscribe (for I think $9.95 a month) to a service that will report to me every time there is activity on my account at one of the 3 major Credit Reporting Agencies.  In addition I check the activity on my Bank Accounts and Credit Cards every morning.  About once a month I check the activity on all my Health Insurance Accounts.  I figure I have done all I can do.  So far, so good.  

What I have decided do with the IRS is make sure I owe them rather than they owe me when I file my FIT Return.  This doesn't stop someone from using my SSN to file a fraudulent return for a refund.  I think, however, that it puts me in a better position with the IRS when I file and pay what I owe and making (hopefully) any fraudulent refund as their problem 

George


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 22, 2017)

This is the 3rd time my data has been at risk due to a large corporation getting hacked--so I finally decided to freeze my accounts as well and did so tonight (after signing up for Equifax's free credit monitoring service).

I waited until later (~11 PM ET) and got right in with all of them.


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 22, 2017)

Since the number is too big, I assume our name is  among of these victim name. 

I  have not taken any action yet. Is it a must to do a credit freeze with all 3 big Credit  Bureau.  Is the step of freezing credit is simple . What I need to so.

Anything else needs to be done to protect ourselves.  Please share your inputs.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 23, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> Anything else needs to be done to protect ourselves.  Please share your inputs.



Just read my last post on this subject.  It is two back from your post.

George


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 24, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> Since the number is too big, I assume our name is  among of these victim name.
> 
> I  have not taken any action yet. Is it a must to do a credit freeze with all 3 big Credit  Bureau.  Is the step of freezing credit is simple . What I need to so.
> 
> Anything else needs to be done to protect ourselves.  Please share your inputs.



Here's a good article which summarizes the situation, plus suggestions on actions you should take.
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/09/the-equifax-breach-what-you-should-know/


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 24, 2017)

My husbands' account supposedly was not at risk but they had offered the free trusted Id protection, which he requested. But they never sent him the email to finish enrolling.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 24, 2017)

My husbands' account supposedly was not at risk but they had offered the free trusted Id protection, which he requested. But they never sent him the email to finish enrolling.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 24, 2017)

One place there is not much you can do to protect yourself is where someone files a FIT Return using your SSN to get a "Refund" from the IRS.  The most common advice to preclude this happening to you is to file your FIT early.  The problem is that in many cases you can't file early as you don't have all the information you need to file.  

Although it is not a perfect solution, the way I handle this is to manage my withholding so that when I file I will owe the IRS rather than being entitled to a refund.  Some may tell you that there are penalties if you owe the IRS too much when you file.  All I can say is that I have been doing this for almost 10 years now and the IRS has happily accepted my money and has never charged me a penalty.

George


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 24, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> Some may tell you that there are penalties if you owe the IRS too much when you file...



It's not what "some" say, it's what the IRS says. But most folks fall under one of these exceptions:
-- Owe less than $1,000 after deducting withholding + estimated payments;
-- You paid at least 90% of your total tax for the year' or
-- You paid at least the same as you paid the previous year.
_See: _ Tax Topic No.306 or Pub.No.505.

------------------------------------------------------
That said, being the 1st to file under your tax ID number is not a bad idea.

.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2017)

When our ID was stolen, someone filed a tax return under my husband's SSN and got $7,000 from the IRS.  (Not our money - we always have to pay.)

We submitted all the Docs with the IRS to prove our ID was stolen, and they sent each of us a pin number which we must use to file our taxes.  I don't know if everyone can get a pin number from the IRS, or only after someone has actually filed a fraudulent tax return using your ID.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 26, 2017)

Hubby finally got the link to the trusted ID page and signed up for the free monitoring.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 28, 2017)

Also, phishing attempts have started.   I received this bogus email to my work email account.  Complete with the Equifax logo.   So many people are awaiting emails from Equifax that I can easily see this working out well for the bad guys.

_Dear Equifax Consumer,

As integrity is a primary concern of ours, we want to make sure you are aware of a recent data compromise that may have affected your personal information.

We have created a website for you to check if your information was involved in this compromise.   

If you find that your information has been compromised, we are offering the ability to freeze your Equifax credit report as well as a free year of credit monitoring, to assist in protecting you from identity theft.  __Click here__ to take advantage of these offers. 

Your trust is a top priority for Equifax, and we sincerely regret the inconvenience this may cause.  The privacy and protection of your personal information is a matter we take very seriously and we are working diligently to resolve this incident.

Sincerely,
Equifax Credit Bureau_


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 5, 2017)

I would like to know after you put a freeze on your account . What will happen with your current credit card you use daily. Can you still use it on regular basis as you desires. Is there any other thing may affect your credit card in your possession.

What will happens if you need to apply for a loan and the bank / lender want to run a credit history on you. 

Each time you place a  freeze and unfreeze, does it cost you to pay a free again. How much is the cost.

If you decide to put a freeze on your credit history account, how long you tend to keep it on the freeze. Will freeze/ unfreeze will give you a negative mark on your credit history.

Please advise and thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2017)

Freezing your credit doesn't impact your current credit cards or loans.  The freeze prevents new credit/loans/credit cards from being opened.  

To get a loan or a new credit card, you have to contact the credit bureaus and suspend the freeze.  

The freeze isn't permanent - it has to be renewed, but I'm not sure how often.

I just froze our credit with the 3 credit bureaus and it was $10 for some and free for some - I don't remember which ones.

It should have no impact on your credit rating.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 5, 2017)

A freeze will not affect use of CC's. But if you ask for C/L increase, they'll want to pull a CR.
Any loan / insurance / rental application will likely require you to unfreeze at 1 - 3  places.
There's often a small fee ($10) to freeze and unfreeze CR's, waived for actual ID theft cases.
It will not affect your credit score.

Nor will it stop someone else from charging your CC (you likely have -0- liability for that).
ID theft may occur in other contexts (like IRS returns), which credit freezes do not stop.
.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 5, 2017)

Just an FYI about freezes - the best thing to do is remember your PIN to unfreeze when needed!

The credit vendor my employer uses said that folks seeking new credit or who are in the midst of the mortgage process are forgetting the PIN number (issued by the credit bureau) to unfreeze their account. This is ordinarily not an issue, since PIN’s can be reset by phone, but the call volume to the bureaus remains overwhelming. Affected consumers are finding that busy signals, lengthy wait time and frequent disconnections.

This can be a major issue when you need your credit run.....at the car dealer ready to buy a car, you are applying for a mortgage, etc.

When you apply for a mortgage, your credit is typically pulled twice:  at application and a few days prior to closing.   If you froze with all three bureaus and have two people on the application - that would be 12 lifts of the freeze.    Not being able to unfreeze (especially for the one prior to closing) would cause closing delays.

So folks...remember that PIN if you decide to freeze your reports.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 5, 2017)

The advice to have your PIN available is right on.  I have had my accounts at all 4 (including Innovis) frozen for years now and have had no problems when needing to lift the freeze.  First, I ask the prospective lender which Credit Bureau they want to access; Second, I tell them I will call them immediately upon receiving confirmation that my freeze has been lifted; and Third, I tell them that they will only have 24 hours to pull my credit as I have only removed the freeze for that amount of time.  Doing it this way it has *never* been a problem.

George


----------



## tompalm (Oct 5, 2017)

PeterS said:


> And now your freeze can be hacked....
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/experian-makes-easy-someone-undo-190300127.html



That is unlikely.  Answering those four questions is difficult. They asked about my last home loan and wanted to know details that I could not remember without digging up my paperwork to get the right info. The other three questions were not ones that a hacker would be able to find very easy.  A freeze is the best protection. I froze mine about 10 years ago and have no regrets. My wife just froze hers after the Equifax hack.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 6, 2017)

Related and amusing story about "The Monopoly Man" who photobombed Equifax CEO during congressional hearings
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-equifax-ceo-richard-smith-at-senate-hearing/

"The man was actually a woman, Amanda Werner, a campaign manager for the nonprofit groups Americans for Financial Reform and Public Citizen. Werner, who sported a tuxedo, an enormous white mustache and a bulging bag of $100 bills, said her goal was to photobomb Smith as he testified before the Senate Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs. Her group aims to bring attention to congressional attempts to undermine a new consumer protection rule intended to weaken the forced arbitration clauses in many contracts."

"Werner and her colleagues also hand-delivered “get out of jail free cards” to all 100 Senate offices on Tuesday, she said."


----------



## ottawasquaw (Oct 6, 2017)

I am truly disgusted with the management and negligence of Equifax. All this talk of freezing your credit and identity theft, the one thing that slays me is people's email addresses. 
Sure, there's been plenty of focus on passwords over the years, but it is shocking how many people use their birthday in their address. That's a data piece needed to access your credit bureau report. Way to help the hackers!


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 6, 2017)

What slays me is how many medical providers use our SSN's for ID's.
Even Medicare cards show our SSN's (they say they're changing - next year).

.


----------

